# GY modifier - when would you



## kerileigh (Jun 11, 2009)

when would you use the gy modifier?


----------



## cmi8cb (Jun 11, 2009)

You use the GY modifier when services are statutorily excluded from Medicare or are never reimbursed by Medicare-like preventative exams and most screening services.


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 11, 2009)

WPS has great information:
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifiers.shtml


----------



## kerileigh (Jun 11, 2009)

So would it be appropriate to use the gy for use of an unlisted procedure code. It is an agile capsule which is not covered by Medicare.


----------

